# Livestock Software/Apps



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Why does it seem like the vast majority of the livestock software/apps are based out of either the UK or Australia?

Does any one have a good suggestion on a simple app or software? Something to keep track of 50-100 cow/calf type operation?


----------



## Rrueda (Jan 10, 2019)

Well, it actually depends on what you want the software to do. If its just an inventory thing you might a plain spreadsheet and save some money.


----------

